# How dark should my shots be?



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Gaggia Classic, Iberital MC2 auto and classic italian beans from happy donkey. My shots are taking around 25-30 seconds but the crema is very dark (not the caramel colour I see in so many pics), is this right?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Weight in?

Weight out?

I would not get hung up on colour or crema, its all about the taste!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Your setup is exactly what I started with. Scott gave me a bag of those beans to try but they are very very dark and what you're describing sounds normal for those. Personally they were not to my taste but everyone likes different stuff. It will take you a while to get the hang of using it and find out what you like. I would encourage you to try some medium roast beans and see how you get on. Depending on how much you use, buy enough so that you're not changing bean just as you get dialed in. Maybe 2 bags or a kilo of Rave Signature or similar (there are so many options but no need to spend a fortune and might be good to aim for middle ground roast-wise)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suspect your beans are not the freshest or the best . Given that crema is vastly over rated as an indicator of quality or taste


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, the next question is likely to run over well worn ground but if I was after a lighter roast, less intense bean from a good quality/value supplier, what bean and online suppliers would you recommend. I did look at hasbean over the weekend but so much choice I did not know where to start.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lighter roasts are more challenging in respect of getting the extraction right - more prone to under-extraction resulting in sour tasting shots. Loads of great roasters out there - check the forum list of roasters - pick something that leans towards caramels and fudge rather than fruit notes which can be acidic/sour as already noted if extraction isn't spot on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cant go wrong with a bit of rave, decent price and great beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-david-vilca-washed-caturra

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-brazil/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon

Have a look at these


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Ideal, thank you all, pages bookmarked, I have a few to try when I'm due for a re-stock.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

also bella barista do some good beans


----------

